# *faints* M:TW2



## Rane Longfox (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh, HELL YEAH 
http://www.totalwar.com/community/medieval2.htm


----------



## Thunderchild (Jan 23, 2006)

All ive played of the total war seires was rome - might have to go back and find medieval


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 23, 2006)

Man, I need a new computer....


----------



## cornelius (Jan 23, 2006)

YESSS!! Hope I'll be able to play it. Rome went smooth, so this one might go well too.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll await it impatiently. *M:TW* is the best of *Total War* series (*R:TW* desappointed me). I hope they will merge in *M:TW* some of the very good ideas of *R:TW* while avoiding its monotony.


----------



## cornelius (Jan 23, 2006)

it did get a bit same old same old... never played M:tw, but I did ply stronghold in that genre... it ruled!


----------

